# Carpet python jaw/lip??



## Brandon (Jan 22, 2018)

Today I noticed my snakes right side of his lower lip was sorta curved in he ate 3 days ago so it couldn't of been that and it was fine till today. He did bite me earlier but was a regular bite. He let go straight away but that's the only thing I can think of that caused this it's normaly fine and semetrical. What could it be?












Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally (Jan 22, 2018)

The lip is probably just hooked up on a tooth. It will sort itself out.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 22, 2018)

Sort of off topic, but what are those little black dots on the underside of mouth? Look like Mites but could be bedding

On topic, it’s nothing to worry about (the lip bite ), my baby does it aswell


----------



## Brandon (Jan 22, 2018)

Wally said:


> The lip is probably just hooked up on a tooth. It will sort itself out.


Thank you I did some research and got a lot of results for that but I wasn't sure.



Bl69aze said:


> Sort of off topic, but what are those little black dots on the underside of mouth? Look like Mites but could be bedding
> 
> On topic, it’s nothing to worry about (the lip bite ), my baby does it aswell


I didn't notice this till youh pointed it out good eye I'm not to sure I'm having a look and him now.

Thanks.


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon (Feb 1, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Sort of off topic, but what are those little black dots on the underside of mouth? Look like Mites but could be bedding
> 
> On topic, it’s nothing to worry about (the lip bite ), my baby does it aswell


He has just shed and the little dots are in the same spot, could it still be mites or would they have some off with the shed? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 1, 2018)

Brandon said:


> He has just shed and the little dots are in the same spot, could it still be mites or would they have some off with the shed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


If you touch them they’ll move, they should have come off with the shed, however if they’re in the EXACT same spot I wouldn’t think they’re mites

Another sign is if he tries to submerge in water


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 1, 2018)

Some carpet pythons may naturally have black spots on their faces as part of their pattern.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 1, 2018)

Really nice pic, @Nero Egernia


----------



## Brandon (Feb 1, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> If you touch them they’ll move, they should have come off with the shed, however if they’re in the EXACT same spot I wouldn’t think they’re mites
> 
> Another sign is if he tries to submerge in water



they haven't moved at all I've tried will my finger and a damp paper towel but they are still there. yeah thats what I was thinking as they would be on the skin and come off with it not under the skin. I've never seen him soak himself so he's not irritated at all by mites.
[doublepost=1517460822,1517460778][/doublepost]


Nero Egernia said:


> Some carpet pythons may naturally have black spots on their faces as part of their pattern.
> 
> View attachment 323098



yeah thats what I was thinking its just that I reckon, very nice pic btw


----------

